

How many successful reasonably known startups run on windows? - artilheiro

I am just curious, Google, Twitter, Facebook, Yahoo all run linux. How many do you know use Windows?
======
aditya
Myspace does too: <http://highscalability.com/myspace-architecture>

------
a2tech
Well-Stack Overflow, Serverfault and all the other things Jeff Atwood is
involved with runs Windows.

------
hga
I've read that eBay's Java front end runs on Windows (and still runs on it due
to general cluelessness; their capacity management problems have to do with
the latter).

------
gus_massa
Writely used Windows and C#. (Google bought it in 2006, now it is Google
Docs.)

------
katovatzschyn
Does Microsoft count?

